# Ice Fishing Reports



## Decoyer

I have been out to Brewer twice now, and although we are getting a few decent perch, we have only caught 1 bluegill. Anyone else got any reports from Brewer?


----------



## Miller

I haven't heard anything positive.What side of the lake were you fishing?The last time I was out it was pretty slow.


----------



## Decoyer

We have been fishing in about 20-25 ft. towards the dam.


----------



## Field Hunter

Has anyone been fishing at Brewer? Nice lake close to home but wondering if it's worth driving up there this weekend.


----------



## CityHunter

i was out there the other weekend and it was slow.2 nice bluegills was all there was to brag about. fished for 6 hours and moved often.


----------



## npueppke

Ive heard that cormorants or some bird did away with the panfish in brewer. It used to be a nice lake. I think at one point it had trout in it.


----------

